# Shift Knob Thread Diameter?



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey guys, I was just wondering if anyone knew what the shifter's thread diameter was. I'm looking at replacing my shift knob but I want to make sure that it's gonna fit my Z. Will this one work?

"BRAND NEW, CHROMED SOLID METAL NICE SHIFT KNOB WITH FAMOUS NISSAN LOGO !! with allen bolt and supplied allen tool for easy instalation. NOTE: HOLE DIAMETER IS 12mm or aprox. a bit less than 1/2" (FOR SHIFTS WITH 3/8" to 7/16") PLEASE!! Check your SHIFT Diameter!!"

Will that one fit a Z33? Thanks in advance!
Fletch


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You buying that off Ebay or something? I don't trust sellers that feel the need to cap every letter..... Be careful, things prolly made of chromed plastic.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> You buying that off Ebay or something? I don't trust sellers that feel the need to cap every letter..... Be careful, things prolly made of chromed plastic.


Yep, it's on ebay. I'm just checking them out, but I was wondering if anyone knew the thread diameter for our car. I have another thread in the general forum about which ones are good brands to buy and where to buy them. Any suggestions are welcome! Thanks guys!
Fletch


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Because it needs a set bolt (with the allen tool supplied) it means that it isn't a screw on shift knob, and it will have a hole large enough, but I would stay away.

If it doesn't screw on using the stock threading, it will work its way loose over time.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Because it needs a set bolt (with the allen tool supplied) it means that it isn't a screw on shift knob, and it will have a hole large enough, but I would stay away.
> 
> If it doesn't screw on using the stock threading, it will work its way loose over time.


 And you can break the set screws under hard shifting, I've done that before.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Ok, guys. Thanks a lot for the advice. So, what size screw diameter knob do I need to get? Thanks again!
Fletch


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Get one made for a Nissan. Nismo makes some nice ones. Stay away from 100% aluminum ones, they get hot.

www.mossyperformance.com has some

here http://www.mossyperformance.com/model/struct.php?model_id=16&cat_id=36


----------



## FSU_Z33 (Jan 12, 2005)

FletchSpecV said:


> Ok, guys. Thanks a lot for the advice. So, what size screw diameter knob do I need to get? Thanks again!
> Fletch


It is M10-1.25


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Get one made for a Nissan. Nismo makes some nice ones. Stay away from 100% aluminum ones, they get hot.


Also sheds it's heat quickly, one of the characteristics of aluminum. Any shift knob will get hot, either by the sun or conducted from the transmission. I have a _RAZO_ 340 R, 340 gram lead ball shifter, works great but gets blazing hot in the sun, mildly warm from the transmission.... PITA in the summer, hand warmer in the winter. Take your pick, pretty much all metal ball shifters of any kind will get hot.


----------



## FSU_Z33 (Jan 12, 2005)

Shifters are like putters; some like them with a little weight, some like them light so you get a little more manual feedback from the gearbox. I just got the nismo Ti knob for my Z33 and I love it. It's a fairly different feel than the weighted ball-type knob that comes with the 6mt. The leather on the stock knob was nice in the sun, but the small plate at the top (since it was part of the knob casting - not a stick-on) still got up to skin-searing temps.

Just go with what you like. However I wouldn't suggest going from a ball-type knob, dropping $130 on a Ti shifter; as you MAY not like it as much.


----------

